# اين يمكن ان يعمل المهندس الطبي



## shihab.s (1 فبراير 2010)

:31:بدء ذي بدء :13وراء كل طبيب عظيم مهندس طبي اعظم):14:

الهندسة الطبية 


تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر...كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم . تقسم الاجهزة الطبية الى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصيةمثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج

والمحاور الاساسية لهذا العلم هي :
-علوم الهندسة الطبية The Since of Biomedical Engineering 
- علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering
- علم الميكانيكا الحيوية Bio mechanics 
- علم النمذجة والمحاكية Modeling & simulation
- علم الأجهزة التحاليل Medical and biologic analysis
- علم الأعضاء الصناعية Artificial Organs 
- علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
- علم الخامات الطبية Biomaterials 
- علم التصوير الطبي Medical Imaging 
- علم المعلومات الطبية Medical Informatics 
- علم التكنولوجيا الحيوية Biotechnology 
- علم الظواهر الانتقائية Transport phenomena 
- علم مجسات طبية Bio sensors 
- علم المجالات كهرومجنتك Electromagnetic fields
- علم الأجهزة الطبية Biomedical instrumentation

المهارات المكتسبة داخل القسم
# تصميم الاجهزة الطبية
# رفع كفائة جودة الاجهزة بالمستشفيات
# دراسة نظم ادارة وتنفيذ عمليات الصيانة
# ادارة انشطة الهندسة الطبية بالمستشفيات
# المساهمة فى مشروعات انشاء المستشفيات
# دراسة جسم الانسان
# دراسة بيئة المستشفيات
# دراسة الاجهزة الطبية
# دراسة طرق وضع المواصفات 

:79:مجالات العمل بعد التخرج:79:
ان المهام والأنشطة العملية التى يكلف بها المهندس الطبي تدور حول أربع محاور 
المحور الأول هو مجال التصميم .
المحور الثانى هو مجال الجودة بالمستشفى او المصنع.
المحور الثالث هو مجال الصيانة .
المحور الرابع هو مجال المبيعات .

تتكامل هذه الأنشطة بتقنياتها مع العلوم بنظريتها لصقل المهندس الطبى على سبيل المثال 
1_ علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering 
علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير المعدات والإجراءات العلاجية الخاصة بإعادة التأهيل . 

2_ علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
وهو العلم الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير العلاقة المتبادلة بين المعدات والأجرات والتسهيلات الازمة بالعيادة الطبية( مستشفى _معمل _عيادة ) من أجل تطبيق التكنولوجيا الحديثة لرفع الرعاية الصحية للمرضى بالطرق الإكلينيكية وتقليل الفجوة بين الاسس الهندسية والطبية.

اذن مجالات واماكن العمل هى
- المستشفيات رفع جودة وكفائة والأجهزة الطبية.
- المنشات الصناعية (بحوث وتطوير) والأجهزة الطبية.
- تسويق ووضع المواصفات الفنية والطبية للأجهزة الطبية.
- الصيانةالأجهزة الطبية.​


----------



## الطموحة (1 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا و*جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed sorour101 (31 أغسطس 2010)

رد فوق الرائع مشكووووووووووور


----------

